# 2 Northwest Custom Fit Saddles with Zippered Panniers



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

I have 2 Northwest Custom Fit Saddles with pocket pads and zippered panniers in teal color for sale. Good condition. One dime sized wear hole in top of one saddle and some rusting on buckles. Nothing wrong structurally. $175 each including panniers. See attached photos. I will be taking them with me to the NWODGA Conference in Clackamas, OR this Saturday if you want to save on shipping.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Does it include the mountain straps? Pretty interested and I live pretty close to Clackamas.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

No, they do not have the mountain straps.


----------



## wallab (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll take them both if they are still available. Please give me a call.

Thanks

Brad
(509)899-1057


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice work, and a good price.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Brad,

The saddles and panniers are yours! I just left you a message. I'm in Clackamas, OR for the NWODGA Conference and have the saddles and panniers with me. I'll head home some time Sunday. I only live about 2 hours from you so hooking up shouldn't be a problem. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------

